# Roosters attacking each others



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello, i have 6 red hampshire chickens they are 10 months old and recently my uncle gave me 3 roosters(mixed breeds and i'm not a fan of mixes). they free range all day and i feed them fermented feed. the problem is when they want to enter the coop at night, the first rooster goes in and attacks other roosters if they try to go in, the 2 other roosters end up sleeping outside if i don't catch them and put them in the coop.

-the first rooster that attacks the others is a mix of jersey black giant with another breed so he ended being smaller but he has the same colors, he has a really strong personality.
-the second one is a brahma and also mixed, he has a pretty nice shape and he's the biggest
-the third one is a maran, the smallest
i know that as an average i must have for each 10 chickens 1 rooster. what is your advice in this case?is there anything that can be done with roosters to stop their attacks? if not which rooster(s) do you recommend to keep?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

We only keep one rooster no matter how many hens because of fighting. As soon as the one rooster gets to aggressive with us and especially the little kids he goes to the soup pot. 
That’s maybe not a direct answer to your question but that’s what we do.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Really the only way for multiple roosters to get along is for each to have their own tribe so 1 rooster and a couple hens per coop.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will need to get rid of 2 roosters.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I had two brothers with my hens one year without any problems. 
Another time I had two brothers and their dad with the hens. Everything was fine until one day there was blood everywhere.

Consider 2 times:


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> We only keep one rooster no matter how many hens because of fighting. As soon as the one rooster gets to aggressive with us and especially the little kids he goes to the soup pot.
> That’s maybe not a direct answer to your question but that’s what we do.





Rancho Draco said:


> Really the only way for multiple roosters to get along is for each to have their own tribe so 1 rooster and a couple hens per coop.





ksalvagno said:


> You will need to get rid of 2 roosters.





Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I had two brothers with my hens one year without any problems.
> Another time I had two brothers and their dad with the hens. Everything was fine until one day there was blood everywhere.
> 
> Consider 2 times:
> View attachment 221804


i will make soup of the jersey mix and maran and keep the brahma mix, he's the biggest
thanks for your replies you really helped me taking my choice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely keep the one you like best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Roosters do fight, we only have one as well.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

toth boer goats said:


> Roosters do fight, we only have one as well.


yes and i think it's less stressful for the whole flock isn't it?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

There will always be one dominant. I have a father and son with 15 hens. The son is the boss. But each one has their selected hens that they like. I have only ecountered one scrap when Beckie won the fight there was peace. Because your roosters are different breeds it may cause a few pecking order issues. Keep the one you most think will improve your flock.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Tanya said:


> There will always be one dominant. I have a father and son with 15 hens. The son is the boss. But each one has their selected hens that they like. I have only ecountered one scrap when Beckie won the fight there was peace. Because your roosters are different breeds it may cause a few pecking order issues. Keep the one you most think will improve your flock.


thanks for your advice, and yes this is the only solution that i found.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

We had father and son roosters together. Father was mean and son wasn’t. One day the son had had enough bull from his dad and just about killed him. That’s why we only keep one anymore.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> We had father and son roosters together. Father was mean and son wasn’t. One day the son had had enough bull from his dad and just about killed him. That’s why we only keep one anymore.


omg... can they get that agressive??


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes. We’ve had lots of other roosters that would attack us too.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Yes. We’ve had lots of other roosters that would attack us too.


well... i'm going to get rid of the 2 roosters as soon as possible


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It does make a happier flock when you have 1 rooster.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am in a situation where I have the father and son and the two chicks I do have are both roosters


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I have 5 roosters, all brothers, hen raised. Four are in one coop and one is with the hens in another coop. This morning two of them were very bloody. I separated them into two areas and that settled them somewhat. So my plans changed for today. I had to process four roosters. Good thing it was a wonderful day outside. Sunny, calm and well above normal temperatures. But cleaning chickens --- what a stupid job!

Now I have one rooster. And the neighbours will be happier


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I have 5 roosters, all brothers, hen raised. Four are in one coop and one is with the hens in another coop. This morning two of them were very bloody. I separated them into two areas and that settled them somewhat. So my plans changed for today. I had to process four roosters. Good thing it was a wonderful day outside. Sunny, calm and well above normal temperatures. But cleaning chickens --- what a stupid job!
> 
> Now I have one rooster. And the neighbours will be happier


glad you did that, i processed the first rooster and soon i will process the second


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

